
A Swede Returns to Silicon Valley from China - chungchungz
http://blog.traintracks.io/a-swede-returns-to-silicon-valley-from-china-2/
======
lynee272727
I read through it (the whole thing) and felt truly moved!! To be honest, I can
really feel what you mean, and Beijing is insanely vibrant in terms of start
ups and CULTUREs, I feel it is more diversified than the bay area here...Proud
of you sharing the what you truly believe!

